# NOM DU PLUME ...



## ShaneW (2/11/15)

From the master mixer that brought us Voodoo Juice comes the next big thing... NOM DU PLUME!

*#1 Crème à la vanille tarte*


Our Creamy custard tart is a must try for any vaper. Subtle hints of nutmeg and cream rounds this custard off

*#2 Citron luxuriante*


Lemon lush is the translation. The zest of lemon accompanied sugar, cream and hints of fruits coming through make this pie yummy.

*#3 Biscuits danois cannelle*


Danish cinnamon biscuit with twirl of Bavarian cream.

*#4 Bleuet crumble*


A blueberry based custard crumble treat. Sure to leave your mouth watering for more.

*#5 Tarte aux pommes*


A sweet apple pie blended with the finest ingredients giving you a smooth luxurious vape.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DoubleD (3/11/15)

Wait a sec, who makes Nom De Plum? @Zeki Hilmi ? 

If so, wow! Just wow! This juice is seriously good and its local

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (3/11/15)

Hey @DoubleD thanks and we are pleased you are enjoying it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/11/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hey @DoubleD thanks and we are pleased you are enjoying it.



I'm so impressed with #2, I need to get my hands on the others  Great stuff dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ShaneW (4/11/15)

#2 is amazing ! I love lemon Vapes and this is one of the best

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (5/11/15)

@Rob Fisher sent me #3 so I thought it fair that I post my impressing of the juice. 

I just need to state that I am a very fussy vaper and am generally not fond of very strong flavours. My ADV is a custom juice with 2 concentrated that add up to 8%.

In the past I have enjoyed the voodoo vapour juices because of a unique full flavour but these juices are special occasion juices to me because they are too flavourful for all day vapes for me.

On to the #3.
I think the name and description of the juice don't do it justice. 
Wonderfully smooth and flavourful juice with nice tones. Rich flavour.
Too rich for me though. I would recommend to the dessert flavour junkies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## KarlDP (6/4/16)

Just bought #9 yesterday from Juicy Joes. First off.. great speedy service and excellent packaging. Thanks again guys.

The juice for me is by far the best strawberry milkshake ever. Rich, smooth, creamy, full on flavour stawberry milkshake with out that fake taste. Well freaking done master mixer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (9/4/16)

KarlDP said:


> Just bought #9 yesterday from Juicy Joes. First off.. great speedy service and excellent packaging. Thanks again guys.
> 
> The juice for me is by far the best strawberry milkshake ever. Rich, smooth, creamy, full on flavour stawberry milkshake with out that fake taste. Well freaking done master mixer.



Thanks Karl, glad you enjoying the NDP

Reactions: Like 1


----------

